# RESCUED---Golden in Arkansas BEAUTIFUL!!



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Rescues were already alerted by someone else on the facebook thread....
(Darcy's thoughts: Clarence is a wise darling, who is not going to let the betrayal of his humans get the better of him. Yes, he is hurt and no doubt grieving, but his heart is big enough to forgive and love again. AND love and devotion is what this boy is all about. Let's find his new companion/s who will never betray this boy a second time).

** Clarence ** Pet ID: 16299 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18586264

Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Little Rock, AR
Medium • Adult • Male

Pet ID: 16299 • Up-to-date with routine shots 

Friendly and calm adult Golden Retriever mix. 

Animals will be spayed or neutered before leaving LRAV, if unaltered. 

For out-of-town adoptions, contact a local rescue listed on this page: Little Rock Animal Services

*******************************
Little Rock Animal Services (LRAS)
Little Rock, AR
501-376-3067
[email protected]


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope and pray he gets a good home soon!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clarence*

I think that Sooner Golden Ret. Rescue in Oklahoma might be closest to Arkansas.
Doe anyone know what rescue to contact for Arkansas?

I just emld. Sooner Golden Ret. Rescue for Clarence.

CLARENCE IS SO HANDSOME AND LOOKS SO SWEET!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

What a sweet face, I hope someone finds him and takes him home :]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, have you looked at the state listing on GRCA? http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html

Memphis Area GRR covers AR, I had emailed this boy's PF post a day or two ago.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Yes, I looked at National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Thank you for emlg. him to Memphis. Hope we hear something!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of FB people are on this case, too. All paws crossed.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I had to share on Facebook. I'm glad he's not on the streets, especially on a night such as this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Facebook*

I saw that people on Facebook are trying to help, but it doesn't seem that anyone has anything definite.

They said on Facebook that Heartland Golden Ret. Rescue in Nashville, TN, said they would take Clarence, if someone can pull him and transport Clarence to them.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...558.47175.100001250077292&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest*

I just saw on Facebook a lady named Pauline Stevens posted that
MAGRR http://www.magrr.org/ is getting Clarence tomorrow. I am trying to confirm with her-want to make sure I understood correctly.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Thank you Mylissk for contacting them!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just confirmed*

Just confirmed with Pauline Stevens that Memphis Area Golden Ret. Rescue is getting Clarence tomorrow!!
Thank you so much, MAGRR!!!

YES!!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My goodness, he is one very handsome boy!


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad he is in good hands! He is gorgeous.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So gland that he is getting help. He is so handsome.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Good. I hope she can get their safely. Getting to Memphis was almost impossible for people yesterday, due to the snow.


----------

